# Frontosa Collection Points



## Ged (Feb 19, 2006)

I have created a Google Map on the collection points in the lake. This map can then be imported into Google Earth if you prefer. I have shown you how it looks in Google Earth below.










The Google Maps version can be found here.

http://g.co/maps/95cz9

If you want to import the map into Google Earth you can download a copy of the KML file, see below. You will need to right click and save the file. It is fairly straight forward once you downloaded the file. It will open up in Google Earth but it will place it into your "Temporary Places" and you can then drag it up into "My Places"

http://mountainged.n...on Points.kml

I have tried to be as accurate as possible but if anyone spots a problem let me know.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice. Like it.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I am not knowledgeable enough to judge if it's accurate, but at first glace I'd say it looks fantastic. Great work! I think there should be lots of people who are interested in this, and I guess the names of the collection points are the same for other fish, such as Tropheus.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

good job.
Frontosa are actually at alot more spots on the lake. 
Just not all are collected and sold for various reasons.
One well known type missing is Mpimbwe. 
Though one type of "mpimbwe" was collected at karema, other companies "Mpimbwe" were collected at Cape Mpimbwe and other places in that general area.
Kasanga is also missing.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

just came back from diving in Tanganyika, my 5th trip diving in Africa.
anywhere there is rocks, there will pretty much be frontosa.
i dove at multiple places not listed, or "known" for that matter and there was frontosa.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job. Not everyone knows that my wonderful Mikula come from Livua!! A while back, I did a lot of research to find that fact.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Floridagirl said:


> Nice job. Not everyone knows that my wonderful Mikula come from Livua!! A while back, I did a lot of research to find that fact.


+1 Nice job :thumb:

+1 on having wonderful Mikula from Livua


----------

